# Another butterflied lamb leg



## normanaj (Aug 21, 2022)

Had to repeat this from the last time.This one was about the same size 3.5#.

Pretty much the same as last time with fresh mint,rosemary,sage and a little fresh basil but this time we added a  diced apple,rolled and tied.S&P and the same fresh herbs on the outside.

Into the MES with a full 6" tube of apple dust.235 for about 2 hours until an IT of 120 and then rolled onto a screaming hot Q for a few moments each side.

Sides are  lemon/pepper asparagus and hand cut fries.Both done in the Ninja.And that clear green goo is REAL mint jelly.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Aug 21, 2022)

That looks like killer lamb! Love it. Nice work.


----------



## SmokinGame (Aug 21, 2022)

Some really good-looking lamb there. My mouth is watering and I am jealous. We lost our lamb supplier a couple months ago and I have yet to find one within 30 miles.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 21, 2022)

Oh Hell Yeah!


----------

